# Elephant.co.uk



## GeorgeBush (Feb 27, 2004)

I've just purchased a 96 R33 GTR and after already signing up with Quote-A-Car via confused.com who seemed to be cheapest (£2241) I thought I'd do a quote with Elephant. I wasn't expecting to get quoted at all, but when £1646 fully comp came up my jaw dropped.

Phoned to make sure I wasn't hallucinating and promptly cancelled my existing insurance that was less than 24hrs old and went with them.

What a saving!

23yr old, 2yrs no claims, no points/convictions and cat 1 alarm/immobiliser.

I'd searched so many insurers with them all coming out at around £2500 that I'd just plumped for the best of a bad lot, I'm much happier to be insured with Elephant.


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

Not bad going, I got my R33 GTR when last year when I was 23, also with 2 years NCB, elephant went weird around that time and stopped insuring imports.. I went with Aplan for just over £2500... renewal is due in june.. gotta start shopping soon


----------



## aidanjaye (Feb 22, 2006)

Good quote for age. However I got first year insurance for 750 from elephant, then the buggers quoted over 1100 for second year. Now with Skyinsurance who quoted under 700 for 33GTR.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Now with Skyinsurance who quoted under 700 for 33GTR.[/QUOTE]



Any details for them???


----------



## darthpalmer (Feb 8, 2006)

Currently on a hunt for a good insurance deal, before thursday, elephant wouldnt take me( 29, 6years NCB, 3 points, slightly modded 32gtst). Any further details on skyinsurance would be appreciated. Best i've found so far was priveledge, £1013 with a £700 excess.


----------



## darthpalmer (Feb 8, 2006)

found them, will give them a try in the morning


----------

